# Kenmore dryer 110.87581100



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> is there any fuse or switch that could blow under load?


The house fuse only.
Your dryer has a thermal fuse in it, but for the heat only and nothing to do with the motor. The motor itself has a built in thermal/safety switch that can shut down the motor, it will usually reset once the motor has cooled down.



> does the start switch #279173 have a relay ?


Nope.



> I have a bad motor that was only turning when tub was empty. It would strain but not turn when loaded tub












Motor Assembly - 110.87581100



> while testing under load it was staining then just stopped - power to unit is ok
> could it be the motor finally burned out?


Yes it could have. 
Door switch, timer, motor safety could make the dryer dead.

jeff.


----------



## typhoon55 (Jun 3, 2005)

thx for info


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Your welcome! 

jeff.


----------

